

The next big thing: a site that schedules Mormon visits to people houses. - olh

Just wanted to share this idea.
======
redspark
Why not focus on a market with actual demand.

Political campaign managers might use something like that to organize block
walking and canvasing activities.

~~~
subv3rsion
I just laughed so hard. Agreed with @redspark political campaigns, PAC's, and
grass roots could benefit greatly.

